

Facebook Begins Testing Friend Filters in News Feed - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/facebook-begins-testing-friend-filters.html

======
tokenadult
The submitted article honestly identifies Mashable as the original source

[http://mashable.com/2011/09/08/facebook-news-feed-
changes/#v...](http://mashable.com/2011/09/08/facebook-news-feed-
changes/#view_as_one_page-gallery_box2321)

and seems to add very little new content. There was a rumor flying around
Facebook status messages about a feature change like this, but apparently the
change has yet to roll out to the user base.

